
British Isles mapped out by genetic ancestry - julienchastang
http://www.nature.com/news/british-isles-mapped-out-by-genetic-ancestry-1.17136?WT.mc_id=TWT_NatureNews
======
anigbrowl
Well, part of the British Isles. As usual people in the UK pretend nobody
lives in the rest of Ireland, and there's no way that there could be any
genetic overlap between the populations after many many centuries of trading,
raiding, and invading between the two islands.

~~~
peteretep
"British Isles" appears to be added by the author of the blog post - the paper
doesn't make this mistake; when it talks about the British Isles, it includes
Ireland.

~~~
anigbrowl
I can't help noticing the absence of any genetic data from the Republic in the
figure accompanying the article, though. This seems like a wasted opportunity,
a foolish limitation when you look at how gene pools seem to correlate so
poorly with political borders.

~~~
peteretep
I suspect every new country you want to add personal data from has a
significant cost barrier in compliance costs.

~~~
anigbrowl
Well, in the EU, including Britain, it's all subject to the same data
protection regime so that's half the battle already. The EU is pretty good at
this sort of standardization so the scientists would not in fact have to start
from scratch everywhere. Also, the UK and Ireland have a special relationship,
cooperation on cross-border scientific stuff is the norm already.

------
bjwbell
Associated NYT article [http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/19/science/study-
reveals-gene...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/19/science/study-reveals-
genetic-path-of-modern-britons.html)

------
a8da6b0c91d
This can probably be combined with data mentioned in Albion's Seed to test
some questions.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albion%27s_Seed](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albion%27s_Seed)

